# LF: 33 gallon lid or glass top



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

im looking for a glass top or plastic lid for a 33 gallon , 12" by 3 ft long 
light not needed 

pm anything you may have thanks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

still looking [email protected]!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if I'm not mistaken , J & L aquatics (on Lougheed across from Production way Skytrain) carries these http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/aga-glass-tops-hinged-glass-tops.htm I'm not sure what the prices are , but the ones for a 20" are $14


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

go to auto shop ( glass shop) customer cut , it is not cost too much, last time i order just nuder 10 buck!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one Justin, i will take a pick tomorrow at my storage to get measurements


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Claudia said:


> I have one Justin, i will take a pick tomorrow at my storage to get measurements


ok thanks , pls do ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Claudia said:


> I have one Justin, i will take a pick tomorrow at my storage to get measurements


so did you have a chance to check for me claudia ?? 

thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am gonna have to go today, i want it to go yesterday on the way to Anthonys but Dave was the driver  I will go and drop it off to u so u can check


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Claudia said:


> I am gonna have to go today, i want it to go yesterday on the way to Anthonys but Dave was the driver  I will go and drop it off to u so u can check


where ? drop it off at my place ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My storage is in Coquitlam, u can meet me there or we can meet up it doesnt matter to me, what ever wo rks for u


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Justin, i got an unspected friend over and left till 8pm but i am going to vancouver tomorrow incase u want to meet up, the size is aproximataly 34 3/4 long. U can always try it and c if it works for u


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

na i dont think so , tank is 3 ft lomg ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will check, b patience my friend lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

still looking yall [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump ...............


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

are you looking for like a canopy?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> are you looking for like a canopy?


ya sure as long as it fits with a ac110 on the back of the tank ? take a pic , or measure it pls bro !!

my jurenese catfish jumped out


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I might have an old one.... its not pretty... free to you  ill check for you tmrow.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya sure as long as it fits with a ac110 on the back of the tank ? take a pic , or measure it pls bro !!
> 
> my jurenese catfish jumped out


ahh man did he die?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

snow said:


> ahh man did he die?


oh ya dried up like a prune ...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

AWW said:


> I might have an old one.... its not pretty... free to you  ill check for you tmrow.


any luck yet alex ? what size is it ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

35 1/8 is the one io have incase u still need one


----------

